# Gatti: Interim replacement?



## AnthonyRDean (Mar 22, 2015)

The season is planned, so no need for an MD as such, just a figurehead to carry the season through. Any thoughts? I’d like to see one of the Fischer’s, maybe? Or Jarowski? Simone Young?


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

I also wonder who's going to replace him as I have tickets for the concert of the 29th...


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

The KCO should appoint Ivan Fischer to take on the next set of concerts. 
When Mmariss Jansons left the KCO, I "suggested" that Ivan Fischer would be the best choice to replace him. i was disappointed when Gatti was named.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That old interim stand-by -- Loren Maazel -- even from the grave.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Fischer is a wonderful conductor, availability notwithstanding.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I suggested Simone Young over on SlippedDisc. But a look at her website shows her as awfully busy for the next 6 months.
Graeme


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Promote the bloody concertmaster and see how people like that. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Speculation making no scene here at all, they ( the orchestra) have proceedings for this kind of things. All planned concerts going ahead with guest conductors.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Simone Young


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

What about James Levine? He's not busy at the moment. :devil:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Adam Fischer is the one to go for. Or if he is too busy then why not assorted Fischers - there are three or four top rank conductors of that name and only two of them are related.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Merl said:


> What about James Levine? He's not busy at the moment. :devil:


You had to be that guy, didn't you?
lol


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> Adam Fischer is the one to go for. Or if he is too busy then why not assorted Fischers - there are three or four top rank conductors of that name and only two of them are related.


Aye, good call! I get mixed up between all these bloody Fischers, too.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> Adam Fischer is the one to go for. Or if he is too busy then why not assorted Fischers - there are three or four top rank conductors of that name and only two of them are related.





Merl said:


> Aye, good call! I get mixed up between all these bloody Fischers, too.


Fishing for a Fischer? Sounds a little fishy.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

Heartily agree - Ivan or Adam Fischer would be fantastic - Semyon Bichkov has been mentioned and I think is great - and John Elliiot Gardiner, whose music making I really cannot appreciate - with my luck it, it will go to JEG...

I really hope they go for a young conductor like Simone Young, Susanna Mälkki, or Mirga Gražinytė.

v


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeggie is 75, maybe a bit old. And he's not best known for the repertoire that the Concertgebouw usually plays. He has some specific dislikes -- for instance, he refuses to play Wagner. "I really loathe Wagner – everything he stands for – and I don’t even like his music very much."


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

vmartell said:


> Heartily agree - Ivan or Adam Fischer would be fantastic - Semyon Bichkov has been mentioned and I think is great - and John Elliiot Gardiner, whose music making I really cannot appreciate - with my luck it, it will go to JEG...
> 
> I really hope they go for a young conductor like Simone Young, Susanna Mälkki, or Mirga Gražinytė.
> 
> v


Bychkov has a busy schedule with the Czech Phil, surely?

But I must thank you profusely for your mention of Simone Young. Not just because she's bloody good, but calling someone five years older than myself "young" really warmed the cockles of my heart!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Robert Pickett said:


> But I must thank you profusely for your mention of Simone Young. Not just because she's bloody good, but calling someone five years older than myself "young" really warmed the cockles of my heart!


Yep, even I feel 'young' now and she's 4 years older than me.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

Robert Pickett said:


> Bychkov has a busy schedule with the Czech Phil, surely?
> 
> But I must thank you profusely for your mention of Simone Young. Not just because she's bloody good, but calling someone five years older than myself "young" really warmed the cockles of my heart!


Ha!

Well - gotta admit that all those names I just "heard" being bandied about - no analysis went into it - so much that I completely forgot that Bychkov is now head of the Czech Phil - although it would definitely be just interim.

And, well, conducting is still an age-skewed profession - someone born in 1961 is definitely a young conductor... and you know what?, in life too! 50 is the new 30 ! 

v


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hannigan is high on the wish list, by the players at least.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Hannigan is high on the wish list, by the players at least.


Fascinating ... is this inside information or just speculation? I like her a lot and have a great deal of respect for how she is taking her career ... but it must be admitted that she currently has a rather small, slowly growing repertoire - mostly 20th century and, other than some Haydn, almost none of the big classic/romantic era Austro-Germanic composers, not that she wouldn't be able to change that. Personally I think that she would be smart to continue to develop the way that she has been doing with increasing guest conducting and the upcoming term as principal guest in Gothenburg.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Becca said:


> Fascinating ... is this inside information or just speculation? I like her a lot and have a great deal of respect for how she is taking her career ... but it must be admitted that she currently has a rather small, slowly growing repertoire - mostly 20th century and, other than some Haydn, almost none of the big classic/romantic era Austro-Germanic composers, not that she wouldn't be able to change that. Personally I think that she would be smart to continue to develop the way that she has been doing with increasing guest conducting and the upcoming term as principal guest in Gothenburg.


Inside information. She could expand the repertoire for herself and orchestra.
Fresh start so to speak .
( sorry that's all I can say)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How about a Holographic Beethoven, sure I now he was deaf but could be fun


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Somebody on another forum speculated that the ideal candidate would be a castrato.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

How about Paavo Järvi?


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Rmathuln said:


> How about Paavo Järvi?


Oops, forgot he inked five year deal with the Tonhalle.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It was announced today that for the first four weeks of the concert season Bernard Haitink, Kerem Hasan, Manfred Honeck and Thomas Hengelbrock will take turns.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> It was announced today that for the first four weeks of the concert season Bernard Haitink, Kerem Hasan, Manfred Honeck and Thomas Hengelbrock will take turns.


I like Honeck! What's Alan Gilbert doing? I like the young guy Jakub Hrůša too.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> It was announced today that for the first four weeks of the concert season Bernard Haitink, Kerem Hasan, Manfred Honeck and Thomas Hengelbrock will take turns.


Sounds very good to me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Myung-whun Chung name goes around, no real verdict yet.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

How about Van Zweeden?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Triplets said:


> How about Van Zweeden?


Not much love between the orchestra and van Zweden , besides that, he just stated in New York.


----------

